# Hedgehog laptop sleeve!



## lindseyst (Sep 10, 2008)

I found the most amazing laptop sleeve today that I had to share!
I purchased it at a store called Pangeae, here in Nashville, TN. 
Its basically a small boutique that sells really cool clothing, gifts, etc.
I paid $23, & its made my YakPak. You can find it online at http://www.yakpak.com.
They also sell handbags and make up bags with the hedgehog print!
Its currently on back order but keep checking back.


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

very cute! i would get it, only problem is that i dont have a laptop hehe......


----------



## jumbika (Oct 15, 2008)

Hello fellows, I tried to use a network cable to connect to xbox live with my laptop that uses vista. It didn't work, but when I tried it with my dad's laptop that uses XP it had no problem connecting. I used the same steps with both laptops to allow other network connections use the laptops connection. Could someone tell me why this happened and how I can make it work on vista. How do you connect your xbox 360 through your laptop with vista? Thank you.


----------



## Hedge hogs rule (Oct 28, 2008)

hey jumbika this is a hedgehog forum not geek squad?  :ugeek: :ugeek:   :ugeek:  :ugeek:  :ugeek:  :ugeek:  :ugeek:  :ugeek:  :ugeek:  :ugeek: :mrgreen:  :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Hedge hogs rule said:


> hey jumbika this is a hedgehog forum not geek squad?  :ugeek: :ugeek:   :ugeek:  :ugeek:  :ugeek:  :ugeek:  :ugeek:  :ugeek:  :ugeek:  :ugeek: :mrgreen:  :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


HAHAH you have no idea how much that made me laugh :lol:


----------

